# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  كباب المجرمين

## بياض الثلج



----------


## anoucha

ههه ولا اطيب مرسييييييييييي

----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## بياض الثلج

وصحتين وعافية  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

لا ياستي بطلت اكلو انبسطتي

----------


## بياض الثلج

اه انبسطت  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

يا سلام  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):  :SnipeR (73):

----------


## بياض الثلج

شو مالكم كتير زااااكي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
بطلت ذوقه خلص  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> شو مالكم كتير زااااكي


لانو زاكي صدمني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههههههه

لا شو ما ذوقيه يا جوري  :SnipeR (30): 

يا شمعتي وانا صدمني بس ما راح امتنع عن أكله :Db465236ff: 

هاد كباب مو لعبة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
ما شاء الله !!


يسلموووووووو يا هنـــــــاء 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *ما شاء الله !!*
> 
> 
> *يسلموووووووو يا هنـــــــاء* 
> [/align]


لا اوعك لا تطخ حالك  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 

لأ أرجوووووووووووووووووووك 

كله كباب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
هلأ حتى الكباب دخل فيه الإرهاب!!!


الله لا يوطرزلك 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *هلأ حتى الكباب دخل فيه الإرهاب!!!*
> 
> 
> *الله لا يوطرزلك* 
> [/align]


 
انا بريئة يا بيه والله بريئة 
موانا اللي دخلت الارهاب في الكباب هاد عادل امام :Db465236ff: 

وبعدين لا دز انت مسموحلك بس تضرب :Eh S(16):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (88):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


ايوا هيك خليك جدع عجبتني :Db465236ff: 

بس أمانة شو قاعد بتحكي وانت بتضرب :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
خليها بقلبي 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> خليها بقلبي 
> [/align]*


لأ عاد هدووووء احكي بلاش :SnipeR (88):

----------


## The Gentle Man

حدا حكالك انو زوقك حلو بالاكل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> حدا حكالك انو زوقك حلو بالاكل


لهلا لأ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*برضو  وما بدي احكي لشوف نكّيشة المُخ بتعرف اليوم تنام او لأ* 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

> لهلا لأ


 بتعتقدي راح تسمعيها بعدين  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *برضو  وما بدي احكي لشوف نكّيشة المُخ بتعرف اليوم تنام او لأ* 
> [/align]



وبهون عليك ما أنام  :Eh S(16): وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 

بدي أقوم احكي لبابا عنك وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 

 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): مش بكفي شلة الكلية بدهاش تحكي :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## بياض الثلج

[/align][/QUOTE]




> بتعتقدي راح تسمعيها بعدين


هون بالمنتدى أكيد لأ ما راح أسمعها بس بحياتي سمعتها كتير  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## The Gentle Man

هدوء مبين صراحه انها ما راح تنام الليله

معقول تنام وهي تفكر بشي  :Db465236ff: 

صراحه انهم بفهمو الي بحكو عنك انك جد زوووووووووووووووووؤ

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> وبهون عليك ما أنام وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 
> 
> بدي أقوم احكي لبابا عنك وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 
> 
> مش بكفي شلة الكلية بدهاش تحكي


 

*ما هم حكولك عن البيبسي والبطاطا والمابعرف شو!!*

*وبدك الصحيح نسيت عن شو كنا نحكي!!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *ما هم حكولك عن البيبسي والبطاطا والمابعرف شو!!*
> 
> *وبدك الصحيح نسيت عن شو كنا نحكي!!*


انا بذكرك يا عمتو عن شو كنا نحكي 
كنا بنحكي عن  :SnipeR (88):  شو حكيت وانت بتضربني  :Db465236ff: 

ويا جنتل مرسيي اكيد انا زووووووء واللي بحكي غير هيك بفرجيه اللي مو زوووووووووووووء كيف :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بياض صحيح سدتي  نفسي هدا كباب يا حبيبي 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

يا سلام 
منظر بقرف

----------

